# Aristo-Craft Transit System



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Has any one use the Aristo-Craft Transit System ? Do you like it? I am looking to put some G inside. Later Bruce


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's one of many choices. Look around here, and maybe in the archive section, and see what people have done.


----------

